# Advice please potty training



## Conniemom67 (Jul 3, 2019)

I have my 3 month old male in an ex pen with pads, his toys, water, etc...
I’m rethinking that maybe I should kennel train him? 
If not, how will I train him to use the pads outside the ex pen? 
(He will be strictly using pads )
Please help, I’m new at all of this. Never had a puppy and I want to make sure I’m going the best route


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I would like to suggest that you kennel train him since that has been always been one of the most successful ways to train a new Puppy. Apparently, and from what you have posted, he will be strictly using pads??? Is he not going to be going outside for walks, etc.?
I personally have never used Pads since our Puppies/Dogs go outside to do their thing. Perhaps there will be some others here on SM who might want to offer you some advice as well.


----------



## Conniemom67 (Jul 3, 2019)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I would like to suggest that you kennel train him since that has been always been one of the most successful ways to train a new Puppy. Apparently, and from what you have posted, he will be strictly using pads??? Is he not going to be going outside for walks, etc.?
> I personally have never used Pads since our Puppies/Dogs go outside to do their thing. Perhaps there will be some others here on SM who might want to offer you some advice as well.


No, he won’t be going outside because of where we live.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

I agree with Snuggles mommy. I’m a retired Certified Dog Trainer. The crate area needs to be small enough that he can only stand up, turn around and lay down. That will discourage him from wanting to potty in the crate. By nature dogs do not want to eliminate where they sleep or rest. It also teaches them to hold it. He will start whining when he feels the urge to potty. Then take him to the pee pads. Be sure to praise him for using the pads.


----------



## Conniemom67 (Jul 3, 2019)

Jeep's Mommy said:


> I agree with Snuggles mommy. I’m a retired Certified Dog Trainer. The crate area needs to be small enough that he can only stand up, turn around and lay down. That will discourage him from wanting to potty in the crate. By nature dogs do not want to eliminate where they sleep or rest. It also teaches them to hold it. He will start whining when he feels the urge to potty. Then take him to the pee pads. Be sure to praise him for using the pads.


Sounds like great advice. Thank you both!


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

I have never kennel trained before because I personally don’t care for it. Our Maltese have all been trained to use pads and to go outdoors. When you pad train, you do it just like outside training. Walk them on a leash to the pad, use your “go potty prompt “, wait, LOTS OF VERBAL PRAISE and excitement and reward with a tiny treat. If you go on the search thread on this site, you will find lots of tips.


----------



## Bubble boy (Apr 10, 2020)

thesummergirl said:


> I have never kennel trained before because I personally don’t care for it. Our Maltese have all been trained to use pads and to go outdoors. When you pad train, you do it just like outside training. Walk them on a leash to the pad, use your “go potty prompt “, wait, LOTS OF VERBAL PRAISE and excitement and reward with a tiny treat. If you go on the search thread on this site, you will find lots of tips.


----------



## Bubble boy (Apr 10, 2020)

If I want to train him to go in a box with dog litter I’m thinking I should do it the same way?


----------



## Bubble boy (Apr 10, 2020)

I want to train my dog to go in a litter box with dog litter. Do you think that it would work the same? Plus I never thought put him on a lease to take to box? Do you do that so they will Get used to doing when on a walk ?


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

I’ve never used a dog litter box, but ours is a tray with a pee pad inside. I think using the leash has been helpful just to help guide them to the location for potty. Once they know the “where to go”, the leash is no longer needed. One more tip... putting a little bit of your pups pee in the box, may be helpful to show him what that location is for. Hopefully others can give you ideas too.


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

I did pads first then wanted to transition to outside only after Kobe had all of his shots. He got the pads so easy but when we started the transition to outside it was very difficult. We went immediately to crate training and it was amazing. I thought at first it was cruel because we were so used to having him run around with us all day but It actually didn’t take too long. We took all pee pads away as soon as we started the transition and I think it was about 2 weeks for us to get to about 1-3 accidents a week. I imagine it would be the same for the pads training. I’m a firm believer in crate training now. That also make for great training for traveling too because they learn to be comfortable in their crate.


----------

